# New Guy Bisket Question



## Matt Bell (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey everyone!
I'm new to the smoking game and currently using a Masterbuilt Portable gas smoker (gift from in-laws). I've done a few cooks (chuck roast and brisket point) but I can't seem to get a good bark. My question is if I keep having to replace my wood chips every half hour, and opening the door which loses heat and smoke, how am I to get a good product? 

Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 25, 2018)

Get one of these...

https://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm


----------



## Preacher Man (Nov 25, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Get one of these...
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm



Ditto what he said. That totally changed my smoking game using a MES30. Depending on which amazen product you get, you'll get several hours of solid smoke without opening a door. I use the 12" tube smoker and get 4-5 hours of solid smoke. However, I'm asking for the 5x8 maze for Christmas.

Also, make sure you don't have too much moisture in your chamber. I don't fill the water pan in my MES30 because it creates a sauna, rather than a smoking chamber.


----------



## DGaddie (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a Masterbuilt and had the same problem with chips burning up too fast.  I stopped using the supplied tray for chips and got a 10-inch cast iron pie pan from amazon. It was about $15.  Now I use chunks and they last a long time.

I also started using a disposable tin pan for water since the provided one is so small.  Just put it on the lowest rack.


----------



## Matt Bell (Nov 25, 2018)

I like the pie pan idea! How long does it take to get smoke from the pan?


----------



## DGaddie (Nov 25, 2018)

Matt Bell said:


> I like the pie pan idea! How long does it take to get smoke from the pan?



5-10 minutes. Usually smoking before the box gets up the temperature. Take the other one out completely so the cast iron is directly over the flame (assuming you are using propane). I use a brick on each side of the burner to hold the cast iron a couple inches above the “ring” so air can flow properly.


----------



## DGaddie (Nov 25, 2018)

Here’s a picture of the turkey I did with that setup on Thanksgiving.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 26, 2018)

Seeing that your using a propane smoker, I think you'd need to go with the tube instead of the maze. If you decided to go that route. 

https://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp

Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 26, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Get one of these...
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm



I second this ^^^^ You won't be sorry, I got


----------

